

LivingSocial: We're set to overtake Groupon - ttol
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20029860-52.html

======
ttol
"We think it might have actually been the largest single day sales of a
product in the history of the Web." - LivingSocial CEO on the Amazon Gift Card
deal

